# Warning Shot



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, someone's got my balls in a vice here so, I'm firing a warning shot. Some people just take this "Brotherhood of the Leaf" thing too seriously and take it upon themselves to be overly nice, helpful and even charitable. So, just a little warning that this kind of behavior will not go unpunished.... :evil:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

these new guys are fiesty..... i like the fight in them


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Troops ready for transport...

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=501&i=20080816005zn8.jpg


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn I should have mistakenly given you my address instead of the address you asked for :lol:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's not THAT bomb.... :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ooooooooh you sending out multiple bombs?


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Soldiers on the way.... listen up for that M16 fire...

[dcn]04805216652010069690[/dcn]

And a "Blue" bomb going out for a bald headed one...

[dcn]04805216652010069676[/dcn]

:twisted:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Forgot the DCN code is not from here.... That be the tracking number for the boys enroute


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Noob meat..yeah baby!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The title should be warning shots! EO and CC is some pretty powerful artillery you are using there


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

En4cer71 said:


> And a "Blue" bomb going out for a bald headed one...
> 
> [dcn]04805216652010069676[/dcn]
> 
> :twisted:


Uhm...there aren't many bald guys here...in fact, I can only think of maybe 2 :hmm:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> En4cer71 said:
> 
> 
> > And a "Blue" bomb going out for a bald headed one...
> ...


You're bald?!? :shock:

Well, only one should have warranted a "Blue" bomb... c'mon, you can figure this one out.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Me, bald? Uhm...no, no, that's not me. I got a full head of bushy hair, yeah, that's it...In fact, here's a pic from this week while on vacation!










:lol:


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Due to the sunglassses, I can't tell if that's Bob Dylan or Roger Daltry.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

CRider said:


> En4cer71 said:
> 
> 
> > And a "Blue" bomb going out for a bald headed one...
> ...


I'm one... thankfully I'm not in his sights!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Define "bald".


I would say I'm bald, but I can't argue that I'm balding. :biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JAX said:


> Define "bald".


Apparently, it looks a little like this...

Cuz I came home from fishing today to this...

3 nice sticks and a cd - Albert Castiglia "Burn"

Thanks Carlos!


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Enjoy.... So, where's the other Kaboom?!?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------

